# feeling like i have nothing to gain on this forum anymore



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

i feel i understand all the advice coming out of my original posts
i feel i understand who i am, and what my needs are
i feel i understand my inhibitions in my thinking patterns
i feel i understand what I want
i feel i understand what i need
i feel i understand my goals
i feel like i know what i should be doing out in the real world.
i feel like i know what i should be doing in my existing relationships
i feel like i know what it takes to make a friend
i feel like i come here just for a social need not being met in the real world. 
i feel appreciative of you all, you feel warm and understanding
i feel like I want to say some goodbyes first. 
then i feel like I'm ready to go.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unsure,

I still learn a lot from people here. :yes
Even though I am more outgoing, I still give back to the people who helped me out so much.
I would give helping others a try now. Maybe it will inspire you to be more outgoing with people.
That's how I have learned about relations. :yes


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

:hug :sas


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

((((unsure)))) I'm going to miss seeing you around. You've always seemed like such a kind, caring person. Good luck in everything you do! :squeeze


----------



## lost in thoughts (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats! Be sure to come back and visit.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Unsure,
> 
> I still learn a lot from people here. :yes
> Even though I am more outgoing, I still give back to the people who helped me out so much.
> ...


Help others that need the help.

LIke me! LOL.

I am new to the boards, but hope you stop by and visit.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

no im back again.......i still have a need to be here......i still don't have what im looking for yet......so hi!!!!!

gerard


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Unsure,
> 
> I still learn a lot from people here. :yes
> Even though I am more outgoing, I still give back to the people who helped me out so much.
> ...


Yes. I agree. I think I should be doing this more. It might help me transfer social skills in the real world. Thanks for the advice. You are such a helpful guy to me and to this whole community. I really appreciate that.

Gerard


----------

